# Will this work?



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm just thinking that installing a short ram and a CAI would give me a good result?

low rev...short ram quick sucking air
high rev...CAI mass cold air flow


Please correct me if I wrong.....I am just wondering...no offence please


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

stone said:


> I'm just thinking that installing a short ram and a CAI would give me a good result?
> 
> low rev...short ram quick sucking air
> high rev...CAI mass cold air flow
> ...


impossible. as the cai is just an extention of a short ram.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

not gonna happen


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

how would you set it up? Becuase unless you had a valve to shut one off and the other on then they will both be sucking at the same time.

a CAI will make more power at low or high revs, it doesn't matter.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

I see....I guess it is useless then. Thanks for you guyz' replies


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Besides, you've got it backwards. The short length intake works well at high rpm while the longer CAI works better at lower rpm.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

bahearn said:


> Besides, you've got it backwards. The short length intake works well at high rpm while the longer CAI works better at lower rpm.


I thought it was CAI for high end, WAI for low end?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

bahearn said:


> Besides, you've got it backwards. The short length intake works well at high rpm while the longer CAI works better at lower rpm.


Nope, you are wrong. Short ram is SUPPOSED to give you better low end as there is less room for the air to travel. CAI are good for high end, which is where they make all of their power. They will make around 7whp around 6k as compared to 3-4 around 3K. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Nope, you are wrong. Short ram is SUPPOSED to give you better low end as there is less room for the air to travel. CAI are good for high end, which is where they make all of their power. They will make around 7whp around 6k as compared to 3-4 around 3K. Thanks for trying though.


Supposed to, huh? Supposed to... Everyone doubts the short ram because it hasn't been dynoed.

Anyway, it may be worth noting that I put a short ram on my 98 SE-R. I saw a 3 MPH trap speed improvement on my 60-ft. So evidently it does work to a degree... and I don't have to worry about sucking up water on the street either.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Acceler8ter said:


> Supposed to, huh? Supposed to... Everyone doubts the short ram because it hasn't been dynoed.
> 
> Anyway, it may be worth noting that I put a short ram on my 98 SE-R. I saw a 3 MPH trap speed improvement on my 60-ft. So evidently it does work to a degree... and I don't have to worry about sucking up water on the street either.


Have you ever thought your driving has gotta better, or the conditions where better. Cuz unless you do one run, then put on the intake, with same conditions and every other variable the same, then its hard to test.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Trap speed and 60 foot time are 2 different things anyway.......


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

just get a BERK WAI because of the Apexi filter:

read about a filter test


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

craigqc said:


> just get a BERK WAI because of the Apexi filter:
> 
> read about a filter test


maybe i just missed it, but there wasn't a dyno test for any of them.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I must misunderstand what y'all mean by "short ram". Is this not a shorter length intake system than stock?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

bahearn said:


> I must misunderstand what y'all mean by "short ram". Is this not a shorter length intake system than stock?


a short ram intake is just a replacment of your stock tube from the TB to the MAF. and a cone filter replaces the stock air box. The problem with Short Ram intakes is they are heat soaked as they are pulling in Hot engine air. So that being said, many wont even produce power. I am curious of how the JWT pop charge does this as its just an amazingly good filter.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Trap speed and 60 foot time are 2 different things anyway.......


That's not what I was saying.... just so you know there are quite a few tracks that give you a couple different trap speeds. All at different parts of the track.

PSULemon, you may be right. But I'm not really sure. Weather conditions were the same and same time of day and the engine had been running for the same amount of time.

I just can't really see it not making power. It doesn't really make sense for it not too. The air flows more smoothly through an intake then it does through the stock air box.

O'well.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Acceler8ter said:


> I just can't really see it not making power. It doesn't really make sense for it not too. The air flows more smoothly through an intake then it does through the stock air box.
> 
> O'well.


but you also have to remember your stock air box filter isn't heat soakend like a short ram filter. Youre times vary on so many things. that is why it will change so much from race to race. They are never really constant.


----------

